# Pointe Mouillee Spring Cleaning Dates!!!!



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Guys I am taking care of all the permits that need to be had for doing this. I have talked with the people I need to talk to. All you guys have to do is pick a date and spread the word. You guys do not need to worry about anything else.

AR and Firenut you guys have my number give me a call.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

I would think that the $3 your gonna collect for scrap metal would really be inate. If there is a major concern about how much one may get for the scrap metal, then maybe were losing sight of why we would go out and clean Pt. Mouillee anyway. Scrap shmap, big deal!!!


----------



## Groundhog69 (Sep 25, 2006)

Im in for the 16th. I will let everyone know on my end which will be 5-15 guys. When will the date be set in stone? That way I can spread the word with the dates.

RRAT,

Thank you very much for spending the time to set this up, I greatly appreciate it.

One other thing is there going to be some kind of lunch, Grilling Hot dogs, hamburgers, anything along those lines. Just wondering.

Thanks
Darrell


----------



## Groundhog69 (Sep 25, 2006)

Also what about getting trucks and trailers out on the *****, to haul out the garbage? Has this been ok'ed yet. I have a f-350 crew cab long bed that we can use, and I could get a trailer as well. 

Let me know


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Groundhog69 said:


> Im in for the 16th. I will let everyone know on my end which will be 5-15 guys. When will the date be set in stone? That way I can spread the word with the dates.
> 
> RRAT,
> 
> ...


I hope to have the date finalized by April 1st in regards to the date of this.

The food thing did cross my mind. Not sure we would be able to get something put together on such short notice. But if someone wants to take this on I would be all for it. 

On the truck on the dike thing to haul out stuff, I will have more info on this I hope soon.

I got to take it one step at a time lets get this date set 1st. Keep voting people. Now if you got people that are not members of this site have them e-mail me what date they would like to see. (outinmich at gmail.com)I am thinking an 8am start time?


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

The 10th would be perfect 8am start time. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## joker1234 (Oct 5, 2007)

I will let the PF chapter know of the clean up dates. If they commit I'll let everyone know. The main issue will be the lots and the glass. Please bring gloves. Some slob dumped a fridge and a dozen plus tires in the first lot off Roberts. I will bring a saws all to remove the tires from the rims.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

joker1234 said:


> I will let the PF chapter know of the clean up dates. If they commit I'll let everyone know. The main issue will be the lots and the glass. Please bring gloves. Some slob dumped a fridge and a dozen plus tires in the first lot off Roberts. I will bring a saws all to remove the tires from the rims.



Thanks Joker. 



Keep voting guys.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

raisinrat said:


> Thanks Joker.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep voting guys.



Wondering if grayphase will grace us with his presence. Sure would bve nice to put a face with the name. Not holding my breathe though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Groundhog69 (Sep 25, 2006)

I will be there either date. just a fyi


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Well its all tied up as of 8am today. I don't want to have to flip a coin on this one folks so keep voting.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

raisinrat said:


> Well its all tied up as of 8am today. I don't want to have to flip a coin on this one folks so keep voting.


Can we have a 9am start time some of us have a long drive to get there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

8am or 9am start time most votes by midnight tonight wins. 

Post up!


----------



## VETRCR (Jun 3, 2008)

My son and I will show either date. Will be at the du dinner the 2nd. 
RaisinRat, thanks for putting this in motion.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

It's all on you, Rat...50/50.

Pick the date and time and let's get to work. :idea:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok I pulled out the Magic 8 ball and I asked it 5 times for each date the score was:

April 10th: 3-2
April 16th: 3-2

So I had to go to sudden death and that was coin flip. Head was the 10th and tail was the 16th:

*
Tails was the winner*!!!!

*SO THE DATE FOR THIS IS WILL BE 16th of APRIL 9am start time(i got a more PM's and e-mails for this start time).

PLEASE STAY TUNED FOR MORE DETAILS!*

I should have all the final detail early next week.


----------



## Groundhog69 (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds good!!!!


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Perfect. Will be there. Just got to let us know where to meet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

now all we can hope for is some decent workin weather


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

cheeseandquackers said:


> Perfect. Will be there. Just got to let us know where to meet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We will be meeting up at the headquarters for a group meeting before heading out to do the work.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Would anyone want to head up trying to get some food lined up for a lunch for everyone?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Please see this thread for all details. Some extra help is now needed.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=375551


----------

